# mood disorders...depression



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

any information on mood disorders would be great...VERY new to and frightened by what popped up on the internet...very overwhelming thanks!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

You can look up all those things online and get more info than you ever dreamed. Just take your time and read the info. 
Knowledge is Power !
Power to work through your specific issues.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

lost1234 said:


> any information on mood disorders would be great...VERY new to and frightened by what popped up on the internet...very overwhelming thanks!!


Are you the sufferer or are you the partner of a sufferer? As a sufferer I can tell you it can be very hard on a relationship.

Some forums I frequent:-

Depression Forums - A Depression & Mental Health Community Support Group
Wing of Madness Depression Guide
CrazyBoards
Living Life To The Full
OCD-UK Bulletin Board


----------

